# Crescent Angled Band saw restoration..



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hhheeeyyyy Babbitt:thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*I totally agree.....*

Tin...
Man,,, in a way I hated to do it... seriously. Some of the Owwm members cringe when things like this are done to machinery...and sometimes... you have no choice realistically. The only item on that lathe that gives an appearance of modernizing was the dbl pulley system and the cut-out through the headstock (that's the way it was when I bought her- the cut out) - as you probably know - this lathe was originally run of a line drive overhead pulley system and there was NO WAY I was going back that far to just keep this original... :no::laughing: I wanted to use this lathe - with safety in mind.

I wish I could have- but realistically..there is no way I am running line drive systems in my shop... it's to small as it is.:laughing: ,,,as of now:shifty: and OSHA would have a field day with shops like this and actually would have to be grandfathered in I would imagine.. those were some dangerous times back then...:w00t: 

B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't see an issue with a restomod on these older machines.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Darce...*

I understand where Tin is coming from... a lot of the guys over there are fanatics about keeping it "Original" - just a matter of personal views on that.. and they do say they are worth more if left all original.. depending on the machinery....


Wednesday..
I left a response on your post and I got a PM from Matt over at OWWN..... he has a Northfield #4 in immaculate condition appearently... and he lives in Corning NY- Finally... maybe something worth looking at.. but if it's $3500.00 ...still opting for that 260. 

Any chance you may be interested in that Northfield #4 he has sitting there....?:whistling Don't mean to discourage you from those PM's TS's but anyone over there will tell you to go for the Northfeild... all the way.. but I understand what you are trying to accomplish.. :thumbsup: Powermatics-older models are a great saw,,, dependable- no doubt. 
However... if you got $3500 laying around? You can solve your problem with one Oliver 260..:shutup: 
free shipping... 2 arbors/motors, switch from cut to dado in a few cranks and crush my hopes of ever getting that... all in one swift transaction...:w00t::laughing::w00t: ah.... that would crush me... :w00t::sad::laughing:

I know you don't like taking pictures.. but if you feel up to it.. try to get some snaps of that place and the machinery inside this weekend...:notworthy


thanks,
B.


----------

